# CRAZY BUSH PILOTS



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 14, 2006)

Crazy Sh*t!!!!

NOTHING BEATS A SUPERCUB WITH TUNDRA TIRES!!!! (Maybe a helicopter)


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2006)

That is some crazy shit! I think it has been posted before though...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 15, 2006)

Unreal....


----------



## R988 (Apr 17, 2006)

you were not kidding about crazy!


----------

